# First steps...



## RockNRolla (Nov 17, 2011)

Good morning, afternoon, or evening (whichever is applicable)....

I've just joined this site and (you'll have heard this before) I'm looking for some advice and guidance about moving to Thailand.

I'm a single, retired man living in the UK and over the last couple of years have visited different places in Thailand for various amounts of time up to a month which admittedly have been vacations.

I particularly liked Chiang Mai and so I'm thinking of renting a house there for at least a year so that I can get a 'real' idea about what living in Thailand actually means.

My question is that I'm thinking of using 'Siam Legal' to help me through the intricacies of the visa application process and I wondered if this was the best way to go or if there are alternative organisations I should be looking at. I've looked at 'Thai Embassy' and made a visa enquiry which was forwarded to 'Siam Legal' who responded to me directly. Should I take this as reasonable justification for using them?

Finally, if anybody has any experience, advice, recommendations regarding renting a house in Chiang Mai (especially a reputable estate agent) I'd love to hear from you.

Thanks and Regards,

John (RockNRolla)

PS: It's damp, grey, misty and 7c here....!!


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

hi -and welcome

you don't say what visa type you'll be applying for - retirement? I assisted a neighbour with his application a couple of years ago - he was here on a Tourist Visa - don't recall it as being too difficult; this was in Phuket the local immigration office had a clear handout list of what was required - as well as some very helpful English-speaking volunteers, no problems. Chiang Mai has a large expat community - maybe someone to assist you, unaware if their immigration office also has the vol helpers (anyone?) I'd be inclined to try the 'do it yourself' approach.




RockNRolla said:


> PS: It's damp, grey, misty and 7c here....!!


no sign of grey or misty here, pic taken on Wednesday, quiet bay near us good snorkeling off the reefs at each end, and where I'm headed again today. It's a bit cooler at night lately - dropping to 24-25C, daytimes all the same, clear blue skies and 32-33C. We were in CM Dec 2009 and noticeably cooler there - my partner had to buy extra clothes (great excuse!) think it was about 15C one day in C Rai; today's forecast a low of 19C, high 29C.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

First step should be:

Royal Thai Embassy, London, United Kingdom | ???????????????????? ? ??????????


----------



## RockNRolla (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks to you both for your help.

Much appreciated.

John


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes, you can do it yourself and save the money for when you get here. Start with the thai embassy and their web sites and then google search on "thailand retirement visa" ... there is so much info out there.


----------



## RockNRolla (Nov 17, 2011)

Again, thank you for taking the time to reply. It's much appreciated.

John


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

Have a look at this information (from Royal Thai Embassy in Singapore,but the same should be possible at the embassy in your country).

Non-Immigrant Visa-O-A (Long Stay) | Royal Thai Embassy

The biggest advantage is that on entering Thailand ,you will have a 365 days stay stamped in your passport.


----------



## clarence12 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Rent near Chiang Mai*

Hi John
Have a look at Nugent Waterside on the web for some nice houses and apartments for rent
Thanks
Clarence





RockNRolla said:


> Good morning, afternoon, or evening (whichever is applicable)....
> 
> I've just joined this site and (you'll have heard this before) I'm looking for some advice and guidance about moving to Thailand.
> 
> ...


----------



## BGZilla (Jan 15, 2012)

good input, thanks everyone


----------

